# need dust collection ideas for my Emerson made 113.***x Craftsman tablesaw...



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

My 1976 C-man tablesaw (1hp beltdrive) badly needs something to collect the piles of sawdust it puts out. Do they sell bags that clip on the bottom of these?...Any ideas? They made millions of these saws so I would think there would be something out there...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*yeah, there are bags, but...*

That's a gravity approach.:thumbdown:
What I did was make some sheetmetal plates for the bottom with a 4" dust port for the dust collector hose.
To enclose the back some folks use carpet pieces that will move when you tilt or elevated the motor/arbor. I found some magnetic sign material, cut it to size with a sissors and apply it over the slots in front. Now any air must come in from the gaps beneath the table . It's fairly efficient. :yes:
I also use an over-the-blade collector hooked to a shop vac which darn near gets all the dust off the top of the blade.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Harbor Freight sells a bag for that purpose if that is the way you decide to go.


----------



## Joeb41 (Jun 23, 2012)

I love the old Craftsmans, this is what I did to mine. I built a cabinet stand which also rolls around. Most of the dust falls to the bottom to clean out later. I put a shop vac fitting on the back you catch the dust while it is running. It works very well. I guess I could call it a "cabinet saw". My shop is small so the left side table extension folds down when not needed.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

My craftsman had terrible DC as well, so I did something about it.... Maybe it might give you some ideas for yours. Hope this helps.


----------



## jtrom (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the good ideas. Anyone ever buy one of these???Big Horn 11770 Saw-Dust Cutter Bag, 2-1/2-Inch - Amazon.com...Just wondered how it worked.


----------

